# Le Bar [sympa] des AESCistes...



## geekette (1 Mars 2004)

COUCOU LES PETITS LOUPS!!

Bon, c'était sympa cette aes.  La prochaine fois ca sera au "Grand Montagnard". Alem, est ce que tu peux scanner les pola??? Merci!!!!

geekette: fan de mon ibook!!!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Coucou,

Tu as de lecture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A partir de la page 18


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Moi je propose au bar des sports (ambience pmu) !! mais plus vers franconville, en banlieue...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose au bar des sports (ambience pmu) !! mais plus vers franconville, en banlieue...


C'est marrant je sens un peu de mauvais esprit????


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

OOOOOOaaaah tout de suite !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Bon 2 grecs et un superdirve


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Surtout un superdrive...mais au lieu de 2 grecs je préfère un bon bigMAC !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

je comprends pourquoi ton superdrive marche pas, demande à Xav' quel effet ça fait un grec : trois semaines pour s'en remettre !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon, ya toutes les photos maintenant !

salut geekette !


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Ah bon, je ne les vois pas...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

ici ou  ici


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Mais on ne te vois pas beaucoup sur les fotos, j'ai du mal à te trouver ????


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mais on ne te vois pas beaucoup sur les fotos, j'ai du mal à te trouver ????



héhé... °° !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Je ferme, 
Vous pouvez  continuer ici ou  là-bas.





Il n'est pas nécessaire d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet à chaque fois.
Vu l'engouement, justifié il est vrai par geekette, si on ouvre un sujet à chaque aes parisiennes, ce sera vite submergé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT
Bon, j'ai été un peu vite en besogne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essayez de ne pas multiplier les posts, qu'on s'y retrouve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(n'oubliez pas, je suis belge, il me faut le temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cham (5 Mars 2004)

Ouais ! La jeune fille du début (certes plutôt charmante au demeurant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) devrait arrêter de s'a-geeker... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouarf désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, je manque de sommeil et je bois trop de Leffe, je suis même obligé d'en refiler à la pie. J'ai pas dit la dinde hein !

Ah voila les hommes en blanc, c'est l'heure de mon médicament. Bonne soirée


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2004)

tant que tu ne sniffes pas du caribou, tout va bien !


----------



## cham (6 Mars 2004)

Bon je confirme, c'était un léger manque de sommeil. Boudiou que c'est bon de dormir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tant que tu ne sniffes pas du caribou, tout va bien !


Je scanne les oyats recto/verso et j'envoie ça au caribou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, il y a une nouvelle date de prévue ? Perso je serais dispo que lundi 08/03. Qui a dit "Mardi alors" ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Bon je confirme, c'était un léger manque de sommeil. Boudiou que c'est bon de dormir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le 08 ? hum... faut que je me renseigne... ptêt un rencard !


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il y a une nouvelle date de prévue ? Perso je serais dispo que lundi 08/03. Qui a dit "Mardi alors" ?



Ni lundi, ni vendredi pour moi (et p'tet pas mardi non plus). Pas de précipitation, ça risque de lasser sinon


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ni lundi, ni vendredi pour moi (et p'tet pas mardi non plus). Pas de précipitation, ça risque de lasser sinon



t'es pas obligé de venir non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as pas compris que Cham n'était pas parisien et qu'il était content de nous voir quand il venait en formation chez nous ? 

_quel sale caractère cet alèm, j'vous jure !_





sinon, mi, ch'go cham, ch'vo bin l'vouère ein mollé plus souvent !


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2004)

Personne ne se souvient des _Recycling AES_ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vous me direz, c'est peut-être normal)


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne se souvient des _Recycling AES_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sisi justement, on aime bien discutailler à deux avec Cham...


----------



## cham (7 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] sisi justement, on aime bien discutailler à deux avec Cham...



Arf ! L'affreux personnage a eu ce qu'il voulait et maintenant il ne veut plus me voir. Femmes de tous les OS, méfiez-vous de cet homme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Je pense à une ou deux en particulier)

Ben c'est pas grave, je repasse du dimanche 14 au mardi 16/03. A++


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

didiou ! qu'est-ce que tu vas pas raconter là ! je suis très honnête, t'as qu'à demander au caribou ! na !


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2004)

geekette a dit:
			
		

> COUCOU LES PETITS LOUPS!!
> 
> Bon, c'était sympa cette aes.  La prochaine fois ca sera au "Grand Montagnard". Alem, est ce que tu peux scanner les pola??? Merci!!!!
> 
> geekette: fan de mon ibook!!!



ça tombe bien, j'en ai 2


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

oui, moi aussi...


----------



## Sir (8 Mars 2004)

Ce lundi ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ce lundi ?



Oui. Soirée à thème: "jardinage". Tu es cordialement invité. Inutile de venir avec le matos tu trouveras ce qu'il faut sur place!


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Soirée à thème: "jardinage". Tu es cordialement invité. Inutile de venir avec le matos tu trouveras ce qu'il faut sur place!



ah désolé... j'étais pris ailleurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ce propos, j'ai laissé à Mourrad le soin de distribuer mes anciesn rateaux, ça prenait trop de place dans la voiture...


----------



## cham (9 Mars 2004)

Bon bah me r'vla. En fait on squatte le mauvais sujeyt mais c'est pas grave, faut laisser l'autre refroidir.

3 jours sans AES donc, j'en ai profité aller acheter un LC III passé le Cateau en cambraisis. Parisiens, emmenez vos prozac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dijiou, je suis même passé pas loin de Péronne. Pis j'ai eu une deskwriter 120 avec, coool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je suis pas geek ! (mais je n'ai rien contre les geekettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Dijiou, je suis même passé pas loin de Péronne.



Belle Ville. Sinistrée (1916, Flodor et l'ambiance facho) mais belle ville. J'y retourne samedi : envie d'aller craper mins bloudjinzes dins ch'gadoue d'min gardin !

_et pis... ya la Somme et sa volonté de s'endormir dans son lit, le vent du Nord qui balaye les plateaux sordides et les mains des amis de Breteuil à Bohain !_


----------



## cham (14 Mars 2004)

C'est reparti. Qui est partant pour le lundi 15/03 (demain quoi) ? 
Personne bon ben je ferai une AES tout seul avec mon iBook (back from the naughty SAV). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naaaan, allez qui peut venir ?


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2004)

Toujours le meme probleme, on a fini nos cours et on passe tout nos exams de fin d'année en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis Celine part 6 mois en stage à Acapulco le 1 avril


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2004)

Le:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est parce qu'elle ne part *que* le 1er avril, ou *que* 6 mois?


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

hein ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti. Qui est partant pour le lundi 15/03 (demain quoi) ?
> Personne bon ben je ferai une AES tout seul avec mon iBook (back from the naughty SAV).
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas.


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car elle part  *déja* le premier avril...

C'était pour souligner que ca allait etre plus dur pour les BES maintenant


----------



## cham (14 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas.


Bon ben tiendez moi au courant sur mon téléphone portatif (via la pie qui ratisse). Je pars et j'aurai plus internet (et pas le temps pour les cyber cafés).


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas.



ch'vo essayer eud'viendre oci ! mais chui en plein emménagement, si yen a qui veulent porter mon 21" jusqu'au 6ème...

ah ouais, z'ont oublié d'mettre un ascenceur...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> (via la pie qui ratisse)



c'est Alèm qui est ta secrétaire ? 


Allllloooooo ? Thérèse ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

Ce soir à partir de 19h00/19h30 au Lou Pascalou (12 rue des panoyaux - Paris 20e - M° Ménilmontant)

C'est Alem qui régale pour sa crémaillère !!


----------



## benjamin (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est Alem qui régale pour sa crémaillère !!



Il est prévenu au moins ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, z'avez appelé Cham ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est Alem qui régale pour sa crémaillère !!



ouais, je paye un coup à tout ceux qui m'aident à monter un truc au 6ème sans ascenseur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_rêvez pas non plus , hein  !_


----------



## bengilli (15 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais, je paye un coup à tout ceux qui m'aident à monter un truc au 6ème sans ascenseur !
> 
> ...



Genre un moniteur 21 pouces catodique de 35.7 kilos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait cher le Ricard


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Alèm pourquoi tu t'es pas monté un squat genre loft dans une cave...; un garage... c'est hype de nos jours un sous-sol


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Alèm pourquoi tu t'es pas monté un squat genre loft dans une cave...; un garage... c'est hype de nos jours un sous-sol



Ceci expliquant notre déménagement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le proprio voulait l'appart pour lui tout seul


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Bon visiblement sont tous de sortie les Parigots .... Au Lou Pascalou ...

À nous la nuit


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon visiblement sont tous de sortie les Parigots .... Au Lou Pascalou ...
> 
> À nous la nuit








 Espérons les voir tous en forme demain ...


----------



## benjamin (16 Mars 2004)

Après l'AES spéciale costards, celle-là était spéciale blagues de merdes (si des courageux veulent retranscrire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Avec la présence de Tyler, Cham, Nato Kino, Gognol, alèm et moi-même.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Genre un moniteur 21 pouces catodique de 35.7 kilos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs il est déja au 6me contrairement à tout ce qui devait monter ce soir qui est encore dans mon coffre !


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Alèm pourquoi tu t'es pas monté un squat genre loft dans une cave...; un garage... c'est hype de nos jours un sous-sol








puisque



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci expliquant notre déménagement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Après l'AES spéciale costards, celle-là était spéciale blagues de merdes (si des courageux veulent retranscrire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, le gognol a gagné avec un Ulysse 31 cumulé avec une carte kiwi que moitié prix, c'est pas possible ? mais si c'est possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













suivi par Cham


----------



## benjamin (16 Mars 2004)

Grand modeste, va. Tu oublies ton jambon Madrange, en bonne position


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Grand modeste, va. Tu oublies ton jambon Madrange, en bonne position



Madrange, le Jeanba des Stars !


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

d'aillurs le Gognol a surtout gagné avec son _garçonliale_ (elle est presque incompréhensible celle-là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Elle n'est pas presque, elle est carrément!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas presque, elle est carrément!



J'allais le dire.


----------



## benjamin (16 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire.



D'un autre côté, si je vous dis qu'alèm est la nouvelle filiale de la FNAC, ça aide ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si je vous dis qu'alèm est la nouvelle filiale de la FNAC, ça aide ?



On ne se demande plus ce qu'il avait bu Le Gognol


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si je vous dis qu'alèm est la nouvelle filiale de la FNAC, ça aide ?



Je suis belge, j'ai pas compris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis belge, j'ai pas compris.



Mais c'est que tu voudrais nous ferait prendre de la Guinness pour de la bière sans alcool


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est que tu voudrais nous ferait prendre de la Guinness pour de la bière sans alcool



bin, c'est pas le cas ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

a noter que cham est parti sans quasi rien payer. et que c'était moi le dindon de la farce. Mais Azrael n'était pas là donc on a pas trouvé les dindes !


----------



## bouilla (16 Mars 2004)

hello!

desolé, j'étais sur le point de partir vous rejoindre hier, jusqu'a ce que mon cadenas de scooter décide de rester locker !! C'est pas faute de  bien l'avoir aspergé d'huile pourtant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...du coup j'avais un peu la flemme de prendre le métro..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a la prochaine


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis belge, j'ai pas compris.


Je dois être belge aussi, parce que j'ai pas tout compris non plus à leurs histoires de kiwi 31 moi !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  Mais Azrael n'était pas là donc on a pas trouvé les dindes !



Et pas une seule trace bleue sur le front, c'est dire si on a été sage...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pas une seule trace bleue sur le front, c'est dire si on a été sage...



Vous êtes en pleine rémission alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toutefois attention une chute de râteau est toujours possible


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes en pleine rémission alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alem, t'as lu ce que dit le môssieur ? "Cest le calme avant la tempête", alors la prochaine fois, tu viens "casqué et molletonné" s'teplé !!


----------



## bouilla (16 Mars 2004)

je m'occupe de l'huile !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alem, t'as lu ce que dit le môssieur ? "Cest le calme avant la tempête", alors la prochaine fois, tu viens "casqué et molletonné" s'teplé !!



j'ai cru comprendre que c'était quand je me transforme en "le dessinateur le plus fun de l'est" (parisien) que j'attire les filles... alors, on va éviter hein... 

bon, je retourne à mon hibernation...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que c'était quand je me transforme en "le dessinateur le plus fun de l'est" (parisien) que j'attire les filles... alors, on va éviter hein...
> 
> bon, je retourne à mon hibernation...



C'est pas quand tu dessines, c'est quand tu laisses traîner ton n° de tel !!


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas quand tu dessines, c'est quand tu laisses traîner ton n° de tel !!



bah faut que j'eusse dessiné avant sinon ça fait rien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pas con, j'avais déja testé avant !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

(mode manager on) C'est bien tu connais tes limites et tes atouts (mode manager off)


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode manager on) C'est bien tu connais tes limites et tes atouts (mode manager off)



bon, ça suffit, j'ai déja une formation en management en ce moment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais ils sont complétements à la masse : ils me font manager des jolies jeunes filles..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _mais ils sont complétements à la masse : ils me font manager des jolies jeunes filles..._



(mode manager on) Pense opportunité, faisabilité, performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es un winner (mode manager off)


----------



## cham (17 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] a noter que cham est parti sans quasi rien payer. et que c'était moi le dindon de la farce. Mais Azrael n'était pas là donc on a pas trouvé les dindes !



Crotte, ça s'est vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon allez, ça te motivera pour revenir la semaine prochaine (ma dernière courte semaine à Paname).
Jeanba, il habite à 10 min du Lou, il a un scoot et le métro, mais nan trop dur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, je les trouvais bien moi ces blagues à 230. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'avez le choix : dimanche 21/03 ou lundi ou mardi ?


----------



## bouilla (17 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Crotte, ça s'est vu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essaye toi de piloter un scooter a 3 roues dans paris !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pis Jeanba, il est bien trop snob pour prendre le métro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





autrement moi le 21 ça me va.


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Mars 2004)

hello les filles

je n'ai pas de scooter, c'est pas très snob, mais un vélo, et en ce moment ça commence à être bien agréable.


----------



## benjamin (18 Mars 2004)

Tiens, en regardant les photos sur mon portable, j'ai retrouvé la blague que j'avais photographiée l'autre soir


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en regardant les photos sur mon portable, j'ai retrouvé la blague que j'avais photographiée l'autre soir



moi, j'ai retrouvé la photo d'une bouteille à la mer...


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> autrement moi le 21 ça me va.


oui, moi aussi, et puis les autres jours aussi, en fait...


----------



## cham (18 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> oui, moi aussi, et puis les autres jours aussi, en fait...



Ouaaaaaaaais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maousse viens se boire une petite mousse avec nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crotte, j'aurais dû la garder pour le soir celle là.


----------



## cham (18 Mars 2004)

Et geekette tiens ? Un petit post et puis s'en va ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon petit doigt me dit que c'est pcq Mackie ne peut pas venir.


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

Va pour dimanche. Mais je serais en sûrement (bien) en retard, comme tous les dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (&lt;-- mais quel message a-t-il bien voulu transmettre par ces smileys ?)


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

Personnellement, je vote Dimanche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'ai un déménagement à terminer (n'est-ce pas bouilla et Cham ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maousse (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]


c'est bouilla ou cham ? 

t'as besoin d'aide sinon ? (des fois, je pose des questions connes... )


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est bouilla ou cham ?
> 
> t'as besoin d'aide sinon ? (des fois, je pose des questions connes... )



non, là c'était Emma...


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Personnellement, je vote Dimanche...



Ah oui, mince, il faut dépouiller avec les amis du Parti ensuite


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mince, il faut dépouiller avec les amis du Parti ensuite



Mourad va sortir la TV alors. Ça risque d'être bien plein dimanche encore.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Personnellement, je vote Dimanche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chouette !! Encore une crémaillère !!


----------



## bouilla (19 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est bouilla ?












Merci Maousse, je te redevrais ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








rapelle moi alem, le nom de la fête foraine où tu l'avais rencontré celle-là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça me rappelle  ce petit message subliminal


----------



## bouilla (19 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle  ce petit message subliminal



qui d'ailleurs n'en est pas un...


----------



## cham (19 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle  ce petit message subliminal








 Aaaaaaah !


----------



## bouilla (19 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah !



ah oui j'ai oublié de vous prévenir, les cardiaques s'abstenir


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'ai oublié de vous prévenir, les cardiaques s'abstenir



Toujours oki pour ce soir ? 
On se retrouve vers quelle heure ?


----------



## cham (21 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toujours oki pour ce soir ?
> On se retrouve vers quelle heure ?



Moi je suis ok. Rdv au Lou dès que vous pouvez à partir de 19h30. J'aurais pas mangé. Si vous annulez merci de me textoter ou bigophoner (plus d'internet à partir de 15h30-16h). Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nato, Maousse, Alem, Benjamin et tous ceux qui peuvent... c bon de votre côté ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

Ça roule pour moi !!


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis ok. Rdv au Lou dès que vous pouvez à partir de 19h30. J'aurais pas mangé. Si vous annulez merci de me textoter ou bigophoner (plus d'internet à partir de 15h30-16h). Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça devrait rouler pour moi (mais avec la voiture pleine + un bouilla s'il se réveille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maousse (21 Mars 2004)

ok


----------



## benjamin (21 Mars 2004)

Cela dépend de ma présence au dépouillement ce soir. Je ne leur ai pas laissé ma carte, mais je peux encore être pris de regrets


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela dépend de ma présence au dépouillement ce soir. Je ne leur ai pas laissé ma carte, mais je peux encore être pris de regrets



Si c'est pour être déprimé après, c'est peut-être pas la peine...


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

À tout de suite !!


----------



## ArtBlueFun (21 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle  ce petit message subliminal


Sympa, merci !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












'sors de l'hosto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crise de nerf cardiaque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dépression totale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes sages sublibidinaux !!!??!!


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

Soirée sympa, assez arrosée aux Lucioles. Avec Cham (qui part tjs trop tôt), Bouilla, Maousse, Nato Kino, Alèm, Bonnie (?), Gognol, et ficelle qui a payé deux tournées. Je crois que certaines vont avoir du mal à rentrer chez eux


----------



## bouilla (22 Mars 2004)

bon ben voila..en effet, retour difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





alem c'est bon ? t'as reussi a monter les 6 étages ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ni une, ni deux, dormez bien


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que certaines vont avoir du mal à rentrer chez eux



chez eux, ou chez elles, mais rentrée......


----------



## maousse (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que certaines vont avoir du mal à rentrer chez eux


mais non, mais non... (j'viens d'arriver, là, bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## maousse (22 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> alem c'est bon ? t'as reussi a monter les 6 étages ?


allez, on est tous avec toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










quel *B*oulet, quand même... !


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Soirée sympa, assez arrosée aux Lucioles. Avec Cham (qui part tjs trop tôt), Bouilla, Maousse, Nato Kino, Alèm, Bonnie (?), Gognol, et ficelle qui a payé deux tournées. Je crois que certaines vont avoir du mal à rentrer chez eux



Bonie, tout simplement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, va falloir trier quelques photos maintenant...


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> -Bon, va falloir trier quelques photos maintenant...



heu oui, on se passera bien de certaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai mal au crane aujourd'hui !


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au crane aujourd'hui !



Tu as été un peu léger sur la vodka caramel, c'est pour ça !!


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va falloir trier quelques photos maintenant...




*











 les photos les photos les photos* 

On veut voir les têtes d'allumés du dimanche soir  !!!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Pour les AEistes d'hier soir mais aussi pour tous les autres, voici donc les 5 titres de [COLOR=OO99FF]*LA DORADE*[/COLOR]. 
À écouter, et faire écouter si vous aimez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Contrôle clic &gt; télécharger le fichier lié sous..._

*je suis une bouteille d'O* - _2.8 MO_

*l'arrêt est là* - _3.8 MO_

*dis* - _2.1 MO_

*c'est bête comme chou* - _5.1 MO_

*l'hiver* - _4.6 MO_


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On veut voir les têtes *d'allumés* du dimanche soir  !!!!



Tu crois pas si bien dire !! Cyber gognol était là !!


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été un peu léger sur la vodka caramel, c'est pour ça !!


----------



## Maître Kanter (22 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal au crane aujourd'hui !



encore une petite ?


----------



## bouilla (22 Mars 2004)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> encore une petite ?



ah non t'approche pas toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











bon a part ça j'ai fais un ptit tri des photos, gallerisé tout ça, mais apparemment free deconne, je peux pas les mettre sur mon serveur ....

qq pour recuperer le dossier de galerie et le mettre sur son serveur ? il fait 5mo


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Quelques photos...

 bouilla
 benjamin
 gognol
 gognol
 nato
 nato
 nato
 alem
 cham
 benjamin &amp; ficelle
 cham
 maousse
 alem
 benjamin, alem &amp; ficelle
 cyborgognol &amp; bouilla
 maousse &amp; gognol
 cham
 benjamin, alem &amp; ficelle
 benjamin, alem &amp; ficelle
 bouilla &amp; cham
 maousse &amp; bouilla
 maousse
 maousse
 gognol
 alem &amp; gognol
 alem, gognol &amp; maousse


----------



## bouilla (22 Mars 2004)

Ah bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est marrant  celle-là je l'ai vu de la gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tu peux me les prendre les photos nato ??


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Ah bien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben 5 MO, c'est un peu juste, je ne sais plus trop où j'en suis sur mon compte ftp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Envoies quand même, on va tester ça, mais je te refile le bébé dès que tu retrouves ton espace.


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> heu oui, on se passera bien de certaines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais aussi un beau mal de crane ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aspirine, café, coca ont fait leur effet. Mais je n'ai rien foutu de la journée (pas mal, _Le Maître du jeu_).
Sympa les photos, au fait.
Et j'écoute Bonie ce soir...


----------



## bouilla (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben 5 MO, c'est un peu juste, je ne sais plus trop où j'en suis sur mon compte ftp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marché conclu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as une adresse miele ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Marché conclu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MP koi !!


----------



## bouilla (22 Mars 2004)

le serveur de mail refuse les envois supérieur  a 3mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'essaierai demain ça devrait remarcher


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> le serveur de mail refuse les envois supérieur  a 3mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reste plus qu'à faire comme Tyler... S'acheter un vélo...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos...
> 
>  bouilla
>  benjamin
> ...



Vous m'avez donné soif.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour les AEistes d'hier soir mais aussi pour tous les autres, voici donc les 5 titres de [COLOR=OO99FF]*LA DORADE*[/COLOR].
> À écouter, et faire écouter si vous aimez.
> 
> 
> ...



Très sympa sauf "l'hiver" qui m'oblige à forcer à quitter iTunes.


----------



## maousse (22 Mars 2004)

bien les photos, elles sont presque pas floues...


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa sauf "l'hiver" qui m'oblige à forcer à quitter iTunes.



je vais remplacer le fichier.


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> je vais remplacer le fichier.



C'est fait, j'en ai mis un tout neuf.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est des amis à toi ?

C'est là 2 que je préfère. (l'arrêt est là)


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Oui, tout neuf eux aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

Félicite les de ma part.


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2004)

Je n'y manquerai pas, et plutôt deux fois qu'une !!


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y manquerai pas, et plutôt deux fois qu'une !!



Bon cet après midi j'aurais enfin récupéré mon écran et donc ma capacité de surfage à la maison (là je suis au boulot). Je vais donc pouvoir écouter les Bonisongs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bouilla pour tes photos contacte moi si tu veux, j'ai la possibilité de les mettre en ligne. Merci d'ailleurs pour la location gratuite de ton appareil (comme l'insinuait Ficelle, ça devient ma spécialité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on pourra dire que j'en ai bien profité...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## bouilla (23 Mars 2004)

Bon ben évidemment c'est un peu les mêmes photos que Nato









Cadrée et mise au point par la Gognol's Corporation©


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2004)

Bah, elles sont très bien ces photos !!


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah, elles sont très bien ces photos !!



oui oui, vraiment tres bien !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2004)

Mais qui est cette "Bonie"?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Bonne question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Alors?


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est cette "Bonie"?!



Une invitée surprise, et la chanteuse de La Dorade, entre autre.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah, elles sont très bien ces photos !!



Merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dommage on a perdu l'ordre chronologique. Ça enlève le côté "descente aux enfers" pour Alèm, et "j'arrive à la fin mais je sais me rattraper" pour Ficelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> ... et "j'arrive à la fin mais je sais me rattraper" pour Ficelle.



ouais, ambiance cuite-express... c'est que j'avais été privé de sortie pendant pres de 3 semaines


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ambiance cuite-express... c'est que j'avais été privé de sortie pendant pres de 3 semaines



C'est peut-être plus sage de s'être arrêté à la bière alors.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une invitée surprise, et la chanteuse de La Dorade, entre autre.



Je n'osais pas poser la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne m'attendais pas à cette réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ses chansons en sont encore plus sympathiques.


----------



## maousse (24 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ça enlève le côté "descente aux enfers" pour Alèm


pourtant, on l'a laissé avec bouilla devant un sacré paquet de marches à gravir. On savait pas que l'enfer était au 6e !


----------



## bouilla (24 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Dommage on a perdu l'ordre chronologique. '+



Oui désolé, j'ai fais ça un peu à la va-vite, et je voyais pas comment faire avec Galerie, a moins de mettre des wxzy au début de chaque commentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Messsage d'alem au cas ou vous inquiétez :  _"Tout va bien, mais bordel ça prend un temps fou de remonter à cheval sur la rampe d'escalier"_


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

faux derche himself! a dit:
			
		

> Je n'osais pas poser la question


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Messsage d'alem au cas ou vous inquiétez :  _"Tout va bien, mais bordel ça prend un temps fou de remonter à cheval sur la rampe d'escalier"_



Et la boule de l'escalier ? Elle est où maintenant ?


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

furrygan a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>








 ----&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;-----


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ----&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien compris !!


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)




----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

Alem a bien essayé de lui laisser ses coordonnées mais ça n'a pas marché !!


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

(Lire en phonétique)


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

Tu bosses pour Aribo maintenant ?


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

Phonétique:  _Râ to ou pa ?_


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2004)

Je ne parle pas Egyptien, pas encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'il y est eu râteau ? Le jardin est très bien entretenu comme ça, pas besoin de jardinier supplémentaire à la petite semaine.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

Râ To Khi Nô Pâno Ramà a dit:
			
		

> Le jardin est très bien entretenu comme ça, pas besoin de jardinier à la petite semaine.



C'est un jardin extraordinaire?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas Egyptien, pas encore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2004)

ordre; diptère 
sous- ordre: brachycères ou cyclorhaphes
famille: muscidae

Insecte sombre aux corps trapu et court de 7 à 8 mm. Les yeux ont la caractéristique dêtre rouges, proéminents et à facettes. Une seule paire d'ailes sert à la propulsion de lanimal, aidée par des balanciers, embryons dailes, indispensable à léquilibre de linsecte pendant son vol à caractère  bourdonnant. 

Elle a colonisé toutes les régions du monde où vit lhomme, dans son habitation. Elle ne reste pas enfermée toute la journée; le soir, elle va faire un tour au jardin; au compost, au fumier, vers la mare des canards...elle apprécie aussi les fleurs jaune.

Les réserves accumulées pendant le stade  larvaire suffisent à maintenir l adulte en vie, mais qui a quand même besoin  dun apport en sucre, représenté sous des formes diverses: nectar, pollen, miellat,  lait, liquide sucré, viande, fruit...

Pour se nourrir elle sort sa trompe, du type aspireur qui se replie au repos, et ses  labelles sur la surface des aliments.

+ d'infos?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Je vous l'accorde niveau beauté smilesque on a vu mieux


----------



## cham (24 Mars 2004)

Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous êtes resté vachement tard, j'aurais aimé rester mais j'aurais vraiment pas tenu la semaine. 

Alors malgré un serveur un peu concon (qui a dit le Xserve ?), on a bien rigolé. Alem vient toujours avec des rateaux de toutes les couleurs, gognol et maousse ont joué les bogosses, benjamin a refait le monde et préparé le 2e tour, nato (c'est le biker) a parlé de sa passion pour la moto, bonie... ben on s'est juste croisés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais son petit chien s'est régalé des restes de kebab, gribouille je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ficelle m'a rencardé sur les bons potscheveleasches (ou qqch comme ça). Bref que du bonheur


----------



## bouilla (24 Mars 2004)

bah sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et moi j'étais déja écroulé sous la table quand t'es arrivé


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2004)

juste un truc...

ne mangez pas de kebab...

seul les pigeons les aiment vomis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon bah j'ai à faire

1500000000000000 de spams à récupérer en rtc...


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2004)

je me demande d'ailleurs si la prochaine fois, je vais pas me faire un petit Pot'je Vleesche avant plutot... (c'était pour l'orthographe)

au moins, j'aurais une assurance que la viande que je vomis vient pas d'un rat crevé...


----------



## cham (28 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je me demande d'ailleurs si la prochaine fois, je vais pas me faire un petit Pot'je Vleesche avant plutot... (c'était pour l'orthographe)
> 
> au moins, j'aurais une assurance que la viande que je vomis vient pas d'un rat crevé...



Ou eun' fricadel' frit', toul' mond' y chait ch'qu'ya 'din, mais perchon' i l'dit ! (façon danyboon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon allez je zappe sur le salon de la photo, mais je risque d'y retrouver les mêmes


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je me demande d'ailleurs si la prochaine fois, je vais pas me faire un petit Pot'je Vleesche avant plutot... (c'était pour l'orthographe)
> 
> au moins, j'aurais une assurance que la viande que je vomis vient pas d'un rat crevé...




vomir un potjevlesh, c'est pas mal non plus...
et les pigeons prefereront !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vomir un potjevlesh, c'est pas mal non plus...
> et les pigeons prefereront !



surtout : t'as même pas besoin de boire pour le vomir. Perso, j'ai jamais pu en finir un...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça doit etre le lapin, je ne dois pas être lapinophage..._


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _ça doit etre le lapin, j
> 
> _


_

ah ! il y a une évolution ! tu est passer des râteaux aux lapins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ! il y a une évolution ! tu est passer des râteaux aux lapins



je ne suis qu'un état transitoire proche du néant, tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_"ce rêve qu'on appelle vie humaine" disait Robert Walser dans le sublime "institut Benjamenta" *_











*voir aussi le film des Frères Quay.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

bon, on t'attend dans le sujet sur l'aes a clermond


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, on t'attend dans le sujet sur l'aes a clermond



_même si je suis dans la merde, que je suis une merde et que je vous emm ?_


----------



## chagregel (30 Mars 2004)

Slut!

Bon nos exams sont finis, vous avez prevue de vous retrouver un de ces 4?

SVP, pas au Pascalou, c'est trop loin mais plus dans le centre?

Céline est partie (désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Marcant (30 Mars 2004)

Enfin Céline revient le 02 avril mais repart le 08 !! Nicho est parti...Ouai faut se trouver un bar wifi pour la prochaine fois...et dans le centre !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2004)

Le centre, c'est plein de bouchons, pas de place pour se garer, et pis une Aes sans Mourad et son thé à la menthe, c'est plus une Aes. Pour le wifi, il devrait être installé au Lou la prochaine fois qu'on s'y retrouvera.


----------



## chagregel (30 Mars 2004)

Oki pour le Lou alors, quand vous voulez

Parcontre je vois pas trop l'interet du Wifi, on va pas à une BES pour se connecter au net ni "le panier remplie de pomme" (j'adore cette expression Nato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki pour le Lou alors, quand vous voulez
> 
> Parcontre je vois pas trop l'interet du Wifi, on va pas à une BES pour se connecter au net ni "le panier remplie de pomme" (j'adore cette expression Nato
> 
> ...



si ça peut servir. De toute façon, Mourad a pas le choix, j'en ai marre de payer pour récupérer mes mails et poster sur macgé et comme c'est "un gentil voisin" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il m'a promis d'installer le wifi cette semaine (la semaine prochaine au plus tard, je dois l'aider et suis nazzzzze)


----------



## ficelle (30 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si ça peut servir. De toute façon, Mourad a pas le choix, j'en ai marre de payer pour récupérer mes mails et poster sur macgé et comme c'est "un gentil voisin"



mais tu comptes debarquer au lou avec le bipro et le 21 ?


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais tu comptes debarquer au lou avec le bipro et le 21 ?



t'as oublié le 15" où je vais mettre les palettes de photoshop ensuite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










le plus dur sera de remonter au 6ème après une douzaine de Leffe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, je pensais y aller avec un bel ibook blanc pourquoi ??


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * France  *
> *IdF  *
> Golf
> Nephou (mais c'est dans ma signature non ?)
> ...



Alors pour quand au Lou?


----------



## ficelle (31 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour quand au Lou?



quand vous voulez, à partir de dimanche...
mais ne comptez plus sur moi pour offrir tournée sur tournée, je suis à sec


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quand vous voulez, à partir de dimanche...
> mais ne comptez plus sur moi pour offrir tournée sur tournée, je suis à sec



Arf, tant pis, on demandera a Alem


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quand vous voulez, à partir de dimanche...
> mais ne comptez plus sur moi pour offrir tournée sur tournée, je suis à sec



Même pas une toute petite ?


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Arf, tant pis, on demandera a Alem



Ben puisque tu as l'air si pressé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On te laisse ouvrir le bal !!


----------



## cham (31 Mars 2004)

Ce sera donc sans moi, sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, parce que je retravaille dans mon bled maintenant. Pas de séjour prévu à la capitale. 

En plus mon iBook est encoooooooore au SAV (il démarre plus, limite il me dit pas jt'emm...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 : moi devenir mad mad mad !

Enfin, bonne AES les enfants, je vous suis de loin. Bon j'ai pas dit non plus que j'étais obligé de me taper Thalassa.


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera donc sans moi, sniff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Encore??? 





Mais qu'es ce que tu lui fais à ton ibook ????


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Alors cette BES au Lou?

Une date?


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

demain, comme ça la reine d'angleterre pourra nous payer un verre


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2004)

Dimanche soir *11/04 à 19 heures* ca marche pour moi si il fait beau...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nato vérifiera qu'il n'y ait pas de concert de zouk-ska-punk ce soir là, que les tables ait été tirées en terrasse et Xav sera à l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un régal


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2004)

Je pense pas pouvoir être là dimanche.


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche soir *11/04 à 19 heures* ca marche pour moi si il fait beau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf! c'est le dimanche de Pacques, Famllia...


----------



## Marcant (5 Avril 2004)

Merci pour moi !!! De toute façon, comme c'est dimanche de pâques, je dois chercher mon oeuf de pâques Kinder !!


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Arf! c'est le dimanche de Pacques, Famllia...



En effet.... les deux week-end suivant je suis pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon rien ne vous empeche de faire la nouba en mon absence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca sera pas la première fois !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2004)

Samedi ?

une question : que fout Marcant chez moi à Amiens ?


----------



## Marcant (5 Avril 2004)

Bah je suis originaire d'Amiens enfin plutôt d'Omiens !! Eh oui eh oui !!


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Bah je suis originaire d'Amiens enfin plutôt d'Omiens !! Eh oui eh oui !!



sans déc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi aussi min fiu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pas loin quoi


----------



## chagregel (6 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> sans déc !
> 
> ...


----------



## bouilla (6 Avril 2004)

pas là Dimanche non plus ! 


Trashisez vous bien


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2004)

Même chose. Pas là du weekend.


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Bon alors la semaine prochaine, je n'ai rien de prevu pour le moment, 
comme vous voulez, en semaine ou le week end,
ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas rodé sur les pola.


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

bah ya un truc dimanche je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais le wifi traine


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bah ya un truc dimanche je crois




une AES a clermont


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une AES a clermont



oui. 

c'est pour ça qu'on se réunit à Paris aussi ! Pour être sur que tu ne sois pas à l'aes parisienne !


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une AES a clermont


(mode CM2)
Ah ouai on fait une contre AES


----------



## Marcant (8 Avril 2004)

Bon pendant que j'y suis, Geekette s'est envolée !! Elle est partie ce matin et reviendra pas avant septembre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous allons faire la prochaine aes à Montmartre et y bruler des cierges...!!!


----------



## maousse (8 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bah ya un truc dimanche je crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça vous dirait pas vendredi plutôt ? (enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...mais tout sauf ce weekend...on va pas casser un week end de 3 jours pour un coup au bar quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benjamin (8 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ça vous dirait pas vendredi plutôt ? (enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...mais tout sauf ce weekend...on va pas casser un week end de 3 jours pour un coup au bar quand même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil. Vendredi (pour bien être explosé lors du voyage samedi), ou lundi soir (pour ne rien faire le lendemain). Mais pas dimanche.


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

'dredi je finis à 19h30 z'etes chiantes


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] 'dredi je finis à 19h30 z'etes chiantes



Pas possible vendredi, lundi peut-être...


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible vendredi, lundi peut-être...


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible vendredi, lundi peut-être...










J'prefere Lundi aussi


----------



## cham (8 Avril 2004)

Arf, c'est bien la province-brousse mais des fois on est un peu isolé


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Si tu veux un powerbook 140, demande à Alem, il en a un de boulogne.. euh.. du Lou.. enfin de la nana de Boulogne qui bosse au lou


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'prefere Lundi aussi



finalement moi aussi


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Ok, bon on dit Lundi, au Lou?


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

bah il semblerait


----------



## bengilli (8 Avril 2004)

doesn't play for me...


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> doesn't play for me...


Rabat-joie !!


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Rabat-joie !!



il est aussi un peu rabat-jupe sur les bords

m'enfin, c'est pas plus mal, j'économise un double-gin (jean ? ) s'il vient pas


----------



## cham (9 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il est aussi un peu rabat-jupe sur les bords
> 
> m'enfin, c'est pas plus mal, j'économise un double-gin (jean ? ) s'il vient pas



T'as qu'à pas vomir sur tes jeans aussi.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2004)

ya une beuverie ce soir ? ou alors un petit rencard pèpère peinard ?


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2004)

si c'est comme ça, je passe chez baax avant


----------



## chagregel (12 Avril 2004)

Tu as un mp


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

c'était bien.

Merci ficelle et benjamin

ma belle "chose moderne" va me manquer cette nuit


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

Bon ben sympa de m'avoir tenu au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'avais qu'a lire c'est ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce week end je peux pas mais le week end d'apes ans pb.


----------



## maousse (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas rodé sur les pola.


ok, alors, semaine prochaine ? jeudi ? vendredi ? du monde est partant ?


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ok, alors, semaine prochaine ? jeudi ? vendredi ? du monde est partant ?



jeudi ou vrendedi hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'dredi, c'est mieux, moi pas bossé le lendemain !


----------



## chagregel (17 Avril 2004)

ca roule pour moi 
enfin je crois.. je lance ical


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2004)

'dredi ! 'dredi ! 'dredi! 'dredi!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

'dredi 23 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Zut !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis pas libre les vendredis...


----------



## bengilli (17 Avril 2004)

moi non pu

samedi et dimanche je suis dispo


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2004)

Plic ploc.. c'est l'horloge parlante,
Le prochain Rendez vous a Paris est... Bip.. Arf la  communication a été coupé...


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

_laissez un message au pascalou qui transmettra_


----------



## ficelle (22 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _laissez un message au pascalou qui transmettra_



avec tous ces changements de personnel, on ne sait plus à qui le laisser !


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec tous ces changements de personnel, on ne sait plus à qui le laisser !



a mourrad je vois que lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon, j'avoue que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_à noter que loubna est sur la page de foguenne de l'aec donc c'est presque une ancienne_


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2004)

bien, on dit Dimanche 17h30 pour faire fleurir la terrasse du pascalou de nos thés à la menthe ?


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2004)

ok, pas de problème


----------



## Sir (22 Avril 2004)

Peut etre que je viendrais pour clore mes vacances pascales , mais cela vaut le coût après sommes altercations que j'ai eu avec vous ... Il y a que les cons qui changent pas hein ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que je viendrais pour clore mes vacances pascales , mais cela vaut le coût après sommes altercations que j'ai eu avec vous ... Il y a que les cons qui changent pas hein ?



Moi je suis très, mais alors TRÈS TRÈS con !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bien, on dit Dimanche 17h30 pour faire fleurir la terrasse du pascalou de nos thés à la menthe ?





			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> ok, pas de problème



Ça devrait être bon pour moi aussi


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis très, mais alors TRÈS TRÈS con !!



je me disais aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis pareil !


----------



## ficelle (23 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À 3 mn du  Lou Pascalou , mais pas tous les jours



un sacré bazar ce site... c'est optimisé pour quel navigateur ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un sacré bazar ce site... c'est optimisé pour quel navigateur ?



Faudra demander à Mourad, ça doit être un butineur "underground"...


----------



## ficelle (23 Avril 2004)

il est pourtant sur mac cet homme la !
à moins qu'il ne faille utiliser IE, mais j'ai pas fait le test  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peut être à dimanche, pour la tournée de whisky berbère


----------



## chagregel (23 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bien, on dit Dimanche 17h30 pour faire fleurir la terrasse du pascalou de nos thés à la menthe ?



Ca roule pour moi, j'en parle a MarcAnt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Alem, il faut qu'on parle


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2004)

Si je viens, le dimanche, c'est comme d'habitude en début de soirée. Je te téléphonerai, Rémi, pour savoir où vous en êtes


----------



## J-L (23 Avril 2004)

Yes!!! Merci Alèm, je serais là, de retour parmi vous après si longtemps! j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir de nouvelles têtes!

A dimanche tous!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> PS: Alem, il faut qu'on parle



yavait pas grand chose d'autre à dire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on se voit dimanche comme convenu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




là, je sens mon thé chauffer au pascalou alors j'y vais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_de rien, je suis content MacWolf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] là, je sens mon thé chauffer au pascalou alors j'y vais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dingue même moi je l'ai senti, pourtant j'étais loin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+

PS : dimanche, peut être...


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Yes!!! Merci Alèm, je serais là, de retour parmi vous après si longtemps! j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir de nouvelles têtes!
> 
> A dimanche tous!


Ben je confirme, je serai bien là dimanche !!
Et pis revoir Le Leu de Bretagne, ça ne se rate pas !!


----------



## cham (24 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben je confirme, je serai bien là dimanche !!
> Et pis revoir Le Leu de Bretagne, ça ne se rate pas !!



P'tain je suis à la rue, je comprends rien des derniers posts !


----------



## cham (24 Avril 2004)

Allez, encore un post et c'est l'Amérique !


----------



## cham (24 Avril 2004)

Ayé ! 

1492, Cham poste au lieu de poser son parquet...


----------



## cham (24 Avril 2004)

Désolé pour ce petit intermède absurdique, limite floodique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous pouvez éteindre votre Mac, a ciao, bonne AES.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben je confirme, je serai bien là dimanche !!
> Et pis revoir Le Leu de Bretagne, ça ne se rate pas !!



Tu avais déja vu Le Leu d'Amiens 

mais c'était un Saint celui de Bretagne, ce serait plutot un gentil démon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_cham, révise tin patois !_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Dingue même moi je l'ai senti, pourtant j'étais loin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...













			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> PS : dimanche, peut être...



ya pas de peut-être qui tient !


----------



## J-L (24 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> PS : dimanche, peut être...



Comme Alèm, y a pas de peut être qui tienne... A moins que tu disais: peut être que toi aussi tu prendra un thé dimanche?


----------



## J-L (24 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben je confirme, je serai bien là dimanche !!
> Et pis revoir Le Leu de Bretagne, ça ne se rate pas !!








 Ouep, une occase en or!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu ammène ton chien?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gros minet l'attend!


----------



## J-L (24 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Tu avais déja vu Le Leu d'Amiens
> 
> ...



Gentil faut voir, démon, ça complètement!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empèche, je peux aussi faire le Saint, et un Saint d Amiens, c'est rien comparé aux Saints de Bretagne!


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2004)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, une occase en or!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça va ruer sous les tables !!


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Tu avais déja vu Le Leu d'Amiens
> 
> mais c'était un Saint celui de Bretagne, ce serait plutot un gentil démon !



Avec tous les lupus qui traînent déjà ici, ça commence à faire beaucoup !!


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2004)

Bon, j'ai finalement les invits pour le Parc. Vive le CRIF


----------



## cham (25 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai finalement les invits pour le Parc. Vive le CRIF


??? késako ?


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> ??? késako ?



cherche pas benjamin est un skinhead


----------



## Sir (25 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> ??? késako ?


Le CRIF, Conseil Représentatif des Institutions Juives de France .
Merci


----------



## maousse (25 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai finalement les invits pour le Parc. Vive le CRIF


Comité Régional des Installations de Forums, Benjamin s'est syndiqué


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Le CRIF, Conseil Représentatif des Institutions Juives de France .
> Merci



ça on savait mais qu'ils invitent des skinheads à parader dans leur tribunes


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Le CRIF, Conseil Représentatif des Institutions Juives de France .
> Merci



Quitte à répondre, autant ne pas te planter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'aide pour ta prochaine recherche dans Google. Il y a 'région' dans l'acronyme.


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à répondre, autant ne pas te planter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrête de lêcher les politicards benjamin, t'es rien qu'un skinhead !


----------



## maousse (26 Avril 2004)

bon alors... petit (!!!) verre avec gognol, chagregel, jeanba3000, yann-bleiz, arno, nato kino, alèm, benjamin, moi-même, et stéphanie (faites que je n'oublie personne !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est dur à cette heure-ci...

Le couscous a permis de se remettre (pas pour tout le monde, et vous n'avez rien raté, pour les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
merci, à la prochaine !


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2004)

_Tiens, qu'est-ce que tu fais là ?
C'est moi, c'est Nathalie
Quoi tu me reconnais pas ?
Mais si

On était ensemble au lycée
C'est vrai, j'ai changé
J'ai des enfants, un mari
Bah quoi, t'as l'air surpris

J'étais pas destinée
A une vie bien rangée
J'étais perdue
Mon mari m'a trouvée

J'étais de celles
Qui disent jamais non
Les "Marie couche-toi là"
Dont on oublie le nom

J'étais pas la jolie
Moi, j'étais sa copine
Celle qu'on voit à peine
Qu'on appelle machine

J'avais deux ans de plus
Peut-être deux ans de trop
Et j'aimais les garçons
Peut-être un peu trop

Bien sûr, vous aviez eu
Des dizaines de conquêtes
Que personnes n'avaient vues
Toujours pendant les fêtes

Pour beaucoup d'entre vous
Je suis la première fois
De celles qui comptent
Mais pas tant que ça

Je n'étais pas de celles
A qui l'on fait la cour
Moi, j'étais de celles
Qui sont déjà d'accord

Vous veniez chez moi
Mais dès le lendemain
Vous refusiez en public
De me tenir la main

Quand vous m'embrassiez
A l'abri des regards
Je savais pourquoi
Pour pas qu'on puisse nous voir

Alors je fermais les yeux
A m'en fendre les paupières
Pendant que pour guetter
Vous les gardiez ouverts

Je me répétais :
" faut pas que je m'attache "
Vous vous pensiez :
" il faut pas que ça se sache "

Mais une fois dans mes bras
Vos murmures essoufflés
C'est à moi, rien qu'à moi
Qu'ils étaient destinés

Enlacée contre vous
A respirer vos cheveux
Je le sais, je l'affirme
Vous m'aimiez un peu

Certaines tombent amoureuses
C'est pur, ça les élève
Moi, je tombais amoureuse
Comme on tombe d'une chaise

Et gonflés de l'avoir fait
Vous donniez conférence
Une souris qu'on dissèque
Mon corps pour la science

Je nourrissais
Vos blagues de caserne
Que vous pensiez viriles
Petits hommes des cavernes

D'avoir pour moi
Un seul mot de tendresse
Vous apparaissait
Comme la pire des faiblesses

Vous les fiers à bras
Vous parliez en experts
Oubliant qu'dans mes bras

Vous faisiez moins les fiers
Et les autres filles
Perfides petites saintes
M'auraient tondue les cheveux
A une autre époque

Celles qui ont l'habitude
Qu'on les cajole
Ignorent la solitude
Que rien ne console

Vous veniez chez moi
Mais dès le lendemain
Vous refusiez en public
De me tenir la main._

'+


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon alors... petit (!!!) verre avec gognol, chagregel, jeanba3000, yann-bleiz, arno, nato kino, alèm, benjamin, moi-même, et stéphanie (faites que je n'oublie personne !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bah si ya eu une suite au couscous et le temps de digérer mon repas (rigole pas, c'était le premier de la journée petit-déj' inclus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), on s'est retrouvé chez Stéphanie et alors là

bah rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















sinon, bon résumé mon 'gnol


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

euh 5h30 de sommeil


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah bah si ya eu une suite au couscous et le temps de digérer mon repas (rigole pas, c'était le premier de la journée petit-déj' inclus
> 
> ...



Ton résumé est bon aussi. C'était une soirée 'bah rien'. Dommage d'en avoir raté certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deux vignettes (le Sagem prenait définitivement de meilleures photos que le T630), une de deux modos amoureux éperdus, et l'autre d'une fille perdue et du Gognol.
N'oubliez pas de tourner votre écran dans le bon sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai la flemme ce matin).


----------



## chagregel (26 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> (...) on s'est retrouvé chez Stéphanie et alors là
> (...)



Comment ca rien?????

C'etait pourtant bien partit entre les deux (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Elle avait tout ce qu'il fallait pour.. Euh... je sais plus... 


PS: Vous avez vérifié mon histoire de main les gars ??


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ton résumé est bon aussi. C'était une soirée 'bah rien'. Dommage d'en avoir raté certains



Il était tout de même pas loin de 21h quand nous abandonnâmes Djibi arno et moi la pauvre Stéphanie (c'est donc comme ça qu'on l'appelle ?) au staff d'alem, me disant que pour une fois que c'est la donzelle qui vient vers lui, il avait une petite chance d'éviter le râteau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a eu échange de revers et qu'il en a profité pour se débarrasser des dents de son dernier pour en faire cadeau gracieusement à la demoiselle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_message perso : si quelqu'un à une photo de la brune de la terrasse, je suis preneur !! _


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

A la prochaine , promis , je viens !!!


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> A la prochaine , promis , je viens !!!



C'est toujours bon de commencer la journée sur une bonne blague. Même si cela fait 78 fois que tu nous la sors, celle-là. Je crois que nous avons compris, tu sais


----------



## chagregel (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours bon de commencer la journée sur une bonne blague. Même si cela fait 78 fois que tu nous la sors, celle-là. Je crois que nous avons compris, tu sais



C'est comme mon frère qui me trouve bête, peut etre est il tout simplement d'une grande lucidité...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme mon frère qui me trouve bête, peut etre est il tout simplement d'une grande lucidité...


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Je n'ai malheureusement pu venir , j'étais au golf , je viendrais la prochaine fois mais quand est ce ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2004)

La saint glinglin je crois bien ...


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Non , je veux pas savoir quand je viendrais mais quand l'aes prochaine est organisée !!! Ce week end ???


----------



## chagregel (26 Avril 2004)

Le 15 mai il y a  La journée Mac Os X


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le 15 mai il y a  La journée Mac Os X



Je ne sais que trop mais lundi 17 mai , oral de bac ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

et tu oses poster sans ton BAC?


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Ouais et j'en suis pas fier


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2004)

En même temps ça va bientôt faire huit fois qu'il le passe, on peut bien lui faire une wild-card pour l'occasion


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Trop d'honneur dis moi


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai malheureusement pu venir , j'étais au golf , je viendrais la prochaine fois mais quand est ce ?



Golf, tu peux confirmer steplé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

>



Je tiens à préciser que ce baiser est truqué. Le vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 a malheureusement échappé à notre administrateur (euh Alèm, c'est quoi ton dentifrice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

'+


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Tu veux des photos , Gognol ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux des photos , Gognol ?



Des photos, des photos, mon Sir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

Mon dieu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Alèm est passé du côté réglisse de la force


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2004)

Bon, les trois du couscous, vous avez bien reçu votre sms ?


----------



## cham (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore le flou façon idées pas encore très claires des matins gueule de bois.


----------



## maousse (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les trois du couscous, vous avez bien reçu votre sms ?


non


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les trois du couscous, vous avez bien reçu votre sms ?



vi et répondu entre les 200 clients de la journée


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser que ce baiser est truqué. Le vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais pas mais t'avais bu des Leffes toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je sais pas mais t'avais bu des Leffes toi !


----------



## chagregel (26 Avril 2004)

Bon et Stéphanie alors????? Sans vouloir, vous rafraîchir la mémoire, 
je me demande qui fut sont premier voisin.


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon et Stéphanie alors????? Sans vouloir, vous rafraîchir la mémoire,
> je me demande qui fut sont premier voisin.



un type qui a fuit ensuite prétextant des obligations familiales


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



fais pas le dégouté; le seul truc chiant avec 'Gnol, c'est qu'il a la barbe très dure sinon il a des lèvres douces !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> sinon il a des lèvres douces !



Et pulpeuses d'après les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et sinon ça a quel goût le Go Gnôle?


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pulpeuses d'après les photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un gout de couscous


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Ce week end ?


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ce week end ?



pourquoi toi aussi tu veux rouler une pelle au gognol ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourquoi toi aussi tu veux rouler une pelle au gognol ?



Remarque maintenant que tu as essayé, c'est normal, beaucoup vont avoir envie d'y goûter au Go Gnôle


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Pour une premiere AES , cela serait oser , non ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pour une premiere AES , cela serait oser , non ?


Je ne vois pas ce que tu viens poster encore ici vu que de toute façon tu n'y viendras pas ?!


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Avril 2004)

hmm ce qui serait osé, c'est bien qu'il se pointe le triste...


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un type qui a fuit ensuite prétextant des obligations familiales



Heu... j'ai dit ça moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Tu as recroisé Myléne Farmer


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)

Et puis c'est tout sauf une AES là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une RES (râteau expo sauvage), BES (bière expo sauvage) pour les uns et MES (mauresque expo sauvage) pour les autres, enfin bref, c'est un peu tout ce qu'on veut mais de moins en moins apple...


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est tout sauf une AES là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voire un COAES (coming out Apple expo sauvage) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Précision très importante : je le redis, ce que vous voyiez sur la photo est simulé, et en plus je n'y ai pas participé (là c'est Maousse costaud). Le vrai évoqué par Alèm est resté hors caméra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Voire un COAES (coming out Apple expo sauvage) !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien fait de pas vous suivre au couscous !!


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de pas vous suivre au couscous !!



Pas mieux


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> hmm ce qui serait osé, c'est bien qu'il se pointe le triste...



Mouais


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Voire un COAES (coming out Apple expo sauvage) !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais, ce n'était qu'un tout petit bisou j'ai pas osé mettre la langue !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et quelle langue dirons certains parmi vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est tout sauf une AES là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est de la faute à Mourad ça ! il traine !


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Bon alors cette prochaine AES ?


----------



## SirMacGregaire (27 Avril 2004)

Bonjour mes amis, est-ce que je peux venir?


----------



## sonnypure (27 Avril 2004)

Salut SMG2, t'es la toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Et tu compte venir avec ou sans tes pillules?


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est de la faute à Mourad ça ! il traine !







 c'est la faute  *de* Mourad ça!   






Aller un peu de concentration...


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour mes amis, est-ce que je peux venir?



Bien sûr !! Quand il y a du goudron pour un, il y en a pour deux, on partagera n'ait crainte !!


----------



## SirMacGregaire (27 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr !! Quand il y a du goudron pour un, il y en a pour deux, on partagera n'ait crainte !!



merci mon ami


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr !! Quand il y a du goudron pour un, il y en a pour deux, on partagera n'ait crainte !!



Et les autres se partageront le Go Gnôle


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Quand sera cette AES ?


----------



## tomtom (27 Avril 2004)

Dites-moi...

Y'en aurait pas une 'tite mardi ou mercredi prochain? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je serai à Paris, j'viendrais faire un p'tit coucou


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

CE WEEK END


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> CE WEEK END



Tu viens en Suisse mon Sirounet?... Soit à l'AES de juillet ou à celle de fin mai, la mini.

Le top serait que tu y sois aux deux.


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Si on peut m heberger pour celle de Juillet no soucy


----------



## SirMacGregaire (27 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens en Suisse mon Sirounet?... Soit à l'AES de juillet ou à celle de fin mai, la mini.
> 
> Le top serait que tu y sois aux deux.



Moi aussi je peux venir?


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Peut on venir ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je peux venir?



Bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour l'hébergement, nous avons de bonnes cliniques en Suisse.


----------



## sonnypure (27 Avril 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je peux venir?



Non toi tu restes!

C'est pas vrai ca SMG2, on avait dit sage


----------



## sonnypure (27 Avril 2004)

Y'a personne au toubarvert cette aprem.. nul


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Y'a personne au toubarvert cette aprem.. nul



Tu y es pas non plus visiblement...


----------



## sonnypure (27 Avril 2004)

Bouge pas mon lapin...


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mieux...


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres se partageront le Go Gnôle



Dis moi, je te trouve un petit peu familier voire cavalier mon bon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)




----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, je te trouve un petit peu familier voire cavalier mon bon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai, je précise quand même que je suis assez jaloux de nature !


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> CE WEEK END



il faut que je remette les choses en ordre

SIR, TU NE DECIDES PAS DES JOURS D'AES !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faudrait déja que tu viennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomtom : quand tu veux !


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Quand vous serez aimable avec moi je viendrais


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous serez aimable avec moi je viendrais



_je rêve où il pense être désiré ?_


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _je rêve où il pense être désiré ?_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je rêve où il pense être désiré ?_



Parce quen plus il faut être désiré ? Et par qui ? Je croyais (sans doute naïvement) que tous ceux qui souhaitent participer à ces joyeuses agapes étaient accueillis à bras ouverts (1) Serait-il possible quil existe des _blacklists_ secrètes ? Jen frémis.

(1) Je ne parle pas des AES V.I.P. de lAmok, bien sûr.


----------



## benjamin (27 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce quen plus il faut être désiré ? Et par qui ? Je croyais (sans doute naïvement) que tous ceux qui souhaitent participer à ces joyeuses agapes étaient accueillis à bras ouverts (1) Serait-il possible quil existe des _blacklists_ secrètes ? Jen frémis.
> 
> (1) Je ne parle pas des AES V.I.P. de lAmok, bien sûr.



Qui a dit qu'il fallait être désiré ? Alèm a juste dit que Sir pensait être désiré, et nous répondait en conséquence. Il y a comme une nuance.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit qu'il fallait être désiré ? Alèm a juste dit que Sir pensait être désiré, et nous répondait en conséquence. Il y a comme une nuance.



C'est vrai. Je n'avais pas saisi la nuance. Je m'en excuse.


----------



## benjamin (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> vi et répondu entre les 200 clients de la journée



Je serais curieux de savoir si elle répond aussi la même chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est vrai, je précise quand même que je suis assez jaloux de nature !



C'est qu'un Go Gnôle se consomme jusqu'à la lie


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, je te trouve un petit peu familier voire cavalier mon bon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé oui évoquer le partage du Go Gnôle ça entraîne une certaine convivialité forcément


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je serais curieux de savoir si elle répond aussi la même chose



_vil personnage adorable !!_


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il était tout de même pas loin de 21h quand nous abandonnâmes Djibi arno et moi la pauvre Stéphanie (c'est donc comme ça qu'on l'appelle ?) au staff d'alem, me disant que pour une fois que c'est la donzelle qui vient vers lui, il avait une petite chance d'éviter le râteau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais le 'gnol était trop sexy, j'ai craqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_si c'était mon dernier rateau, je la plains, les dents étaient  redoutables !_



















			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _message perso : si quelqu'un à une photo de la brune de la terrasse, je suis preneur !! _



Arno ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Arno ?



Il en a ?


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il en a ?



bin oi, j'en ai pas 

à moins qu'Arno n'ait profité du "test" de mon boitier pour ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je cours mater les négas !_


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bin oi, j'en ai pas
> 
> ...



Preum's j'ai dit hein !!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Preum's j'ai dit hein !!



bah en fait, rien


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

Sale loperie !!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sale loperie !!



on peut toujours y retourner boire un verre si tu veux !


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on peut toujours y retourner boire un verre si tu veux !



Bah voui, puisqu'il faut tout faire soi-même !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah en fait, rien



Ben mais les autres...  [image]http://perso.club-internet.fr/ncfablue/amok/heu.gif[/image]  Vous n'avez pas arrêté de jouer avec les déclencheurs...  [image]http://perso.club-internet.fr/ncfablue/amok/blob.gif[/image]


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben mais les autres...  [image]http://perso.club-internet.fr/ncfablue/amok/heu.gif[/image]  Vous n'avez pas arrêté de jouer avec les déclencheurs...  [image]http://perso.club-internet.fr/ncfablue/amok/blob.gif[/image]



Tient, les images ne s'affichent plus...!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2004)

petite panne? besoin d'hébergement rapide?


----------



## tomtom (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> Tomtom : quand tu veux !



Bon, ben on sera que deux alors... mais je te préviens, j'embrasse pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , donc si tu penses ne pas pouvoir te retenir, emmène un Maousse ou un Gognol avec toi, en plus, ça me fera plaisir de les voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fais-moi savoir quand ça t'arrange le mieux (mardi ou mercredi je termine vers 18h00) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ceux qui veulent nous rejoindre sont les bienvenus


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben on sera que deux alors... mais je te préviens, j'embrasse pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es déjà sur les tablettes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'embrasse pas non plus.


----------



## chagregel (29 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> et ceux qui veulent nous rejoindre sont les bienvenus



Bouge pas, je demande à SMG


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben on sera que deux alors... mais je te préviens, j'embrasse pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je dois pas finir très tard je suis _"déplacé"_ à Ledru pour la semaine j'prendrais le bus pour venir !


----------



## Sir (29 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, je demande à SMG



On m'appele ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> On m'appele ?



Robin des Bois... Je m'en vais par les champs et les bois...


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Robin des Bois... Je m'en vais par les champs et les bois...



ça sent la volée de bois vert !


----------



## Sir (29 Avril 2004)

V'la Robins des Boiis


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça sent la volée de bois vert !



Laisse, ce soir il découvre un peu le monde... 6 smileys de plus, pour lui, c'est É N O R M E  !!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, ce soir il découvre un peu le monde... 6 smileys de plus, pour lui, c'est É N O R M E  !!



en hommage -&gt;


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)




----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

Ah ouai faut essayer les nouveaux smilley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bref Mardi ou Mercredi alors?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai faut essayer les nouveaux smilley
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as rien compris toi

smg c'est aussi le type qui a fait 3/4 de ses messages avec juste deux smileys


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu es déjà sur les tablettes !!



Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, faut juste choisir entre mardi et mercredi le jour qui vous arrange le mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part c'est kifkif


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'as rien compris toi
> 
> smg c'est aussi le type qui a fait 3/4 de ses messages avec juste deux smileys



Oui, le premier bi-pro de MacGé d'ailleurs !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi c'est kifkif. On peut toujours dire mardi et si il nous en reste sous la pédale on remet ça le lendemain, carrément, non mais sans blague !!


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le premier bi-pro de MacGé d'ailleurs !!



un Bipro-LC475 d'ailleurs !


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est kifkif. On peut toujours dire mardi et si i nous en reste sous la pédale on remet ça le lendemain, carrément, non mais sans blague !!



bah voila


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

Oki, ca roule pour moi, je vais voir avec MarcAnt si il peut prendre son tracteur depuis ômiens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais venir en metro par contre


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est kifkif. On peut toujours dire mardi et si i nous en reste sous la pédale on remet ça le lendemain, carrément, non mais sans blague !!



Ok, c'est noté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où qu'elle est ma boîte de Guronsan®©


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oki, ca roule pour moi, je vais voir avec MarcAnt si il peut prendre son tracteur depuis ômiens...



si jamais, ça fait trop long, il a qu'à garer son tracteur à Ablaincourt-Pressoir et venir en TGV


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais venir en metro par contre



Mouais, parce que les camions, ça va 5 minutes mais bon...


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, parce que les camions, ça va 5 minutes mais bon...



bon, bin je viendrais à pied !


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, parce que les camions, ça va 5 minutes mais bon...



Kewaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.... 

Tu refuserais de monter dans mon camion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pourtant j'ai pris mon marcel


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2004)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un de permanence place des Panoyaux cet aprem ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un de permanence place des Panoyaux cet aprem ?



justement, une petite douche et j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais pas pour combien de temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'y suis dans 30mn normaly !


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2004)

Vers 17 h ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vers 17 h ?



ah là, après ça ne dépend plus de moi pour les horaires !


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2004)

Si Greg bloque pas tous les carrefours en chatouillant les camions avec le nez de sa gregmobile, je devrai passer pour le thé.


----------



## chagregel (2 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si Greg bloque pas tous les carrefours en chatouillant les camions avec le nez de sa gregmobile, je devrai passer pour le thé.








 Il est un peu tard pour venir la,
le temps de partir de St Germain (1 heure)
d'arriver dans la zone (1 heure)
de chatouiller les camions (5 tours + 1 gratuit)
de vous trouver dans le Pascalou (30 min pour repérer que la minette qui est avec 10 mecs n'est pas une serveuse)
de commander ma bière et mon paquet de clopes (en plus Mourad a que des chameaux)
de passer entre jeanba3000 (parceque 1000 et 2000 sont déja pris), deux appareil photos avec des objectifs plus gros que mon bras (j'y pas osé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et 3 modérateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Cela fait...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... le temps d'un couscous.... Bref... pas possible...
quoique, si je compte combien de temps j'y mis à ecrire ce message, je pourrai deja etre la...


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2004)

On t'a pas attendu.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2004)

pour nato : soirée adorable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































je pourrais en mettre beaucoup plus !


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2004)

Ben moi aussi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, faut que je me trouve une liste moi aussi !!


----------



## cham (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Salut chaml  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu repasses sur Paris prochainement ?


----------



## cham (7 Mai 2004)

Sais pas. Y'aura du monde du 20 au 23 mai (c'est le pont) ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Sais pas. Y'aura du monde du 20 au 23 mai (c'est le pont) ?



voila, nouveau jeu : les modos inventent des styles de vie

voilà celui de Nato


----------



## cham (7 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> voila, nouveau jeu : les modos inventent des styles de vie
> 
> voilà celui de Nato



Pfff, un verre de vin et 2h après, je vois encore double...


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> voila, nouveau jeu : les modos inventent des styles de vie
> 
> voilà celui de Nato



euh, ton appareil picole aussi ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, ton appareil picole aussi ?



non mais Nato oui !


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2004)

on peu faire aussi des combinaisons ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> voila, nouveau jeu : les modos inventent des styles de vie
> 
> voilà celui de Nato

















Rien qu'en la regardant, j'ai encore cette saloperie de flash dans les yeux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu n'aurais pas par hasard le fichier de départ, sans montage ? Alleeeeeez...


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> voila, nouveau jeu : les modos inventent des styles de vie
> 
> voilà celui de Nato



et voici le premier disciple


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

Merci tomtom  !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Sais pas. Y'aura du monde du 20 au 23 mai (c'est le pont) ?



Pour toi on va faire un effort !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'en la regardant, j'ai encore cette saloperie de flash dans les yeux !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sisi dès que je reviens de picardie et que je peux jouer avec la freebox que la poste retient en otage (mais oui, je vais compenser mon découvert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je te le file !


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> et voici le premier disciple


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi on va faire un effort !!



pour qui déja ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais en picardie là mais je sais pas si j'aurais la place pour ramener le powerbook 140 mon petit cham parce que je vends la super5 (au prix de la place de parking sur paname à genre 11/jour et encore parce que c'est le 11ème et pas le 4ème) et donc je reviens via le rail et chargé


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> sisi dès que je reviens de picardie et que je peux jouer avec la freebox que la poste retient en otage (mais oui, je vais compenser mon découvert !
> 
> ...



Je n'aurai qu'un mot... Vite !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'un mot... Vite !!



j'ai aussi le fichier trafiqué en 3Mpix (pourris les 3Mpix à cause du petit capteur) et en .psd si tu veux !


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

oups, j'avais édité ton message au lieu de répondre...!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Le file d'origine suffira, je bidouillerai ça moi-même


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> et voici le premier disciple



Méééééééééééeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh  !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi aussi ze veux zouer avec les touillettes en couleureuuuuuuh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































(c vrai ? tu me gardes le 140 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ze veux zouer avec les touillettes en couleureuuuuuuh !!!



Mais dans l'immédiat je dois aller acheter une barre de douche à... Noeux-les-Mines !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et c même pas un gag !)


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2004)

Et pis à la future AES Ch'ti je pourrait la mettre verticale et inviter des stripeuses.


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Méééééééééééeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu veux devenir un disciple du Modogourounato?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu veux devenir un disciple du Modogourounato?














Les communistes et les moules bites ne passeront pas !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les communistes et les moules bites ne passeront pas !!



moules-bites non ! Moules-frites toujours !


----------



## golf (9 Mai 2004)

Je me demandais si tu avais fumé et quoi ?!

Mais devant cet aveux : 





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] via le rail et chargé


J'ai plus de doute...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais si tu avais fumé et quoi ?!
> 
> Mais devant cet aveux :
> J'ai plus de doute...



toi faut que tu viennes à nos soirées qu'on rigole !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nota pour cham : si tu me prends l'iMac, je te file le powerbook en même temps !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> toi faut que tu viennes à nos soirées qu'on rigole !



Mauresques pour tout le monde alors ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mauresques pour tout le monde alors ?



ah non !

bon bisous les enfants, je file plonger dans l'eau de la somme ! 

(faites gaffe je suis connecté là-bas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] toi faut que tu viennes à nos soirées qu'on rigole !


Mais avec plaisir mon grand, préviens moi 48 h avant...


----------



## nato kino (10 Mai 2004)

On va s'y efforcer.


----------



## Marcant (11 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> je file plonger dans l'eau de la somme !



oulala !! Dans quel coin de la somme vas-tu car tu risques de nager dans de la vase et marcher sur des galets !!


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> oulala !! Dans quel coin de la somme vas-tu car tu risques de nager dans de la vase et marcher sur des galets !!



bah à Péronne pour nager dans la vase avec les colverts et les brochets ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors dans le Canal pour être bien malade !


----------



## cham (11 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah à Péronne pour nager dans la vase avec les colverts et les brochets !
> 
> ...



Pis si tu ramènes qq feuilles d'eucalyptus, tu pourras faire des inhalations à Noroxo pour te remettre.


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> toi faut que tu viennes à nos soirées qu'on rigole !



pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivie ...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moules-bites non ! Moules-frites toujours !



Jeanba : à ce propos et comme semble te l'indiquer Nato, ça se tient dans l'autre sens


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

les autres arrivent bientôt Mon Gognol Chéri !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, ch'étai bien hier ?


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] les autres arrivent bientôt Mon Gognol Chéri !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci ma poule !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui c'était 'achement bien, à retenter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Dimanche au Lou?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche au Lou?



sans moi.


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2004)

Chuis là, moi ! Enfin, un peu quand on veut en ce moment, mais ça dépend


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

Yes.. une petite 16 dimanche alors?


----------



## benjamin (2 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Yes.. une petite 16 dimanche alors?



Tu n'auras pas grand monde le dimanche 16  
En revanche, le 13, pourquoi pas. Cela nous permettra, après les régionales de mars, de continuer à faire des mini-AES les soirs d'élections et de ressortir nos sujets de discussions passionnants (pourriture de droite, sale gauchiste, combien de Leffe ?).
Comme toujours, c'est début de soirée plutôt que fin d'aprèm pour moi.


----------



## bengilli (2 Juin 2004)

Le 13 ça le ferait pour moi, je devrais rentrer de Nice vers 17 heures...


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2004)

Tiens pourquoi pas !
Dimanche 13 au Lou...

Vers quelle heure ? 19/20 ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2004)

À partir de 19h. Si le Lou est pris par une quelconque manifestation, on se replie en général aux Lucioles (pour ceux qui viendraient tard et qui nous trouveraient pas).


----------



## benjamin (7 Juin 2004)

Donc dimanche prochain ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc dimanche prochain ?



Arf, j'ai zappé que j'avais un mariage.

Peux pas venir.

La prochaine    :rose:


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

il est chiant le gamin... 

de toute façon, c'est pas grave, il est de droite !    

_private-joke, si vous voulez comprendre, viendez aux aes !_


----------



## ficelle (8 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc dimanche prochain ?



ok pour moi


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ok pour moi



  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

_it's aliiiive aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiveeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!_ 


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## maousse (8 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Arf, j'ai zappé que j'avais un mariage.
> 
> Peux pas venir.


c'est le tien ?  :mouais:   

ça marche pour dimanche prochain pour moi.


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est le tien ?  :mouais:



Non    :hein:   
le jour ou on me met la bague au doigt........ je t'envoie un faire part


----------



## Marcant (8 Juin 2004)

Oh ça devrait pas tarder je pense !!!


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Oh ça devrait pas tarder je pense !!!



Tu viens dîner quand à la maison???  :love:


----------



## maousse (9 Juin 2004)

ok, le 13, mais il y a foot, et j'aime pas rater une occasion de voir des anglais perdre...  :hein:


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ok, le 13, mais il y a foot, et j'aime pas rater une occasion de voir des anglais perdre...  :hein:



Ouf, heureusement que tu y penses :love:


----------



## Petit lutin (10 Juin 2004)

Je jugerais de l'etat de mes révisions , sinon je pourrais pour la première fois tous vous voir , rassurez moi vous etes pas méchant ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

je ne suis jamais méchant le dimanche, c'est contraire à ma religion... 

(pour le foot, ya un écran au pascalou...)


----------



## Petit lutin (10 Juin 2004)

Il y aura qui , ce dimanche ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura qui , ce dimanche ?



que des gens qui t'aime bien  (ou j'ai mis le cirage a petit lutin moi  )


----------



## Petit lutin (10 Juin 2004)

Tant que toi , tu n'es pas là , ca va


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

moï... alleï moï pas rentrer ce vikinde... moï resteï...


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2004)

Donc, toujours quelque chose de prévu en début de soirée (cela me laisse le temps de me réveiller :hosto: ) ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

chaipa, je croyais que c'était toi qui organisait...


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> chaipa, je croyais que c'était toi qui organisait...



en tout cas, c'est à toi de m'offrir des coups ce soir !


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, c'est à toi de m'offrir des coups ce soir !



des coups de latte ? des coups de boules ? des coups à boire ?  

ne compte pas sur moi pour ruiner ton pantalon !!


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> chaipa, je croyais que c'était toi qui organisait...



Non, c'est chagregel, et il prend manifestement cela très à c½ur


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

c'est qui chagregel ?


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2004)

chapais, un gars qui se marie aujourd'hui, non ?   

à tout à l'heure, donc


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est chagregel, et il prend manifestement cela très à c½ur



Les bureaux de votes ferment tard ce soir, tu seras encore de garde ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, c'est à toi de m'offrir des coups ce soir !


Je t'en dois quelques uns !! Tu ne seras pas à sec...


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les bureaux de votes ferment tard ce soir, tu seras encore de garde ?



Ça va, je suis exempté de toute charge ce dimanche


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, je suis exempté de toute charge ce dimanche



Un petit Mojito alors ?    :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

bon, je vais dire bonjour au distributeur en face et j'arrive...


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2004)

je dois encore passer au bureau de vote* et j'arrive 

*33 % de participation à 17 h


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2004)

Sur le départ


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2004)

ben merde alors, c'est moi le premier rentré ?    

oui, benjamin, 2-1, c'est ça    :love:  :love:


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> oui, benjamin, 2-1, c'est ça    :love:  :love:



comme j'avais dit, quoi !    :style:  :casse:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nato kino." :hein:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)




----------



## chagregel (14 Juin 2004)

.. Je ne fais que passer...   



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est chagregel, et il prend manifestement cela très à c½ur





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui chagregel ?





			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> chapais, un gars qui se marie aujourd'hui, non ?
> 
> à tout à l'heure, donc



  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme j'avais dit, quoi !    :style:  :casse:



Va falloir changer de lessive toi, ou faire plus attention au choix du programme, il est tout destroy l'avatar !!  :rateau:    


Kdo !!  :love:


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Kdo !!  :love:



oh le joli loup garou,

merci m'sieur !


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

ça tient toujours cette partie de Loup-Garou ?


----------



## ficelle (16 Juin 2004)

oui  :style:


----------



## chagregel (6 Juillet 2004)

Next one?  :rose:


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2004)

Une ch'tite dimanche? (euh le 25 juillet je crois)


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Une ch'tite dimanche? (euh le 25 juillet je crois)


je peux pas, j ai piscine !!!!  (au Batofar qu il a dit le Maitre Nageur...)   

ca va jetlaaaaageeeeeeerrrrrrr...


----------



## Petit lutin (19 Juillet 2004)

Paris plage powaaaa ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

Beach of Coney Island Powaaaaaaaaaah plutot... 

_i m singin in the rain, just singin the rain...   _


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Beach of Coney Island Powaaaaaaaaaah plutot...
> 
> _i m singin in the rain, just singin the rain...   _




you mean "swiming in the rain" ?

alors comme ça, je fais rougir Mademoiselle N ?  :rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> you mean "swiming in the rain" ?


vu le temps, je doute que Cricri ait envie d aller se baigner... d ailleurs, j ai po envie moi !!   



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alors comme ça, je fais rougir Mademoiselle N ? :rose:


bah oui...


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Une ch'tite dimanche? (euh le 25 juillet je crois)



Enchaîner un weekend MacG par une petite soirée au Lou, pourquoi pas. Mais j'ai quelques autres trucs sur le feu, et n'aurai de réponse qu'en fin de semaine.


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

fais gaffe, ca crame vite !!


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, ca crame vite !!



_you did it_ :bebe:  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (25 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, bah finalement, c'est pas trop ça pour moi ce soir (et c'est peut-être mieux ainsi  ).


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2004)

bon, bah finalement, je n'ai pas piscine, j'ai jetlag au programme et nettoyage de jardin après la tornade s'étant abattu sur ma ville natale...

bisous les garçons... :love:


----------



## chagregel (25 Juillet 2004)

Bon bah tant pis pour vous, 
vous n'aurez pas la chance de voir le chagregel avant qu'il parte en vacances 
   (fais une crise de mégalo   )

Bref, bonnes vacances, a l'A.E alors


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2004)

bon, pour dimanche, Cricri propose qu'on change de commerce

donc si Gognol et bouilla l'idée vous convient, il faudrait qu'on se trouve un petit lieu sympatoche pour se retrouver ! 

moi je passerais de toute façon au pascalou pour voir ce qu'il s'y trame mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas contre changer d'endroit. histoire de voir de nouvelles têtes et de rencontres.

bon, faut que j'aille laver mon beau ticheurte F train !


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour dimanche, Cricri propose qu'on change de commerce
> 
> donc si Gognol et bouilla l'idée vous convient, il faudrait qu'on se trouve un petit lieu sympatoche pour se retrouver !
> 
> moi je passerais de toute façon au pascalou pour voir ce qu'il s'y trame mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas contre changer d'endroit. histoire de voir de nouvelles têtes et de rencontres.



Pourquoi pas, je vais y réfléchir.  Bon avant faudra être sûr que je puisse venir.

Sinon je tenais à vous informer qu'il y a eu tout à l'heure une hyper-extra-mini-AES en plein quartier Odéon totalement improvisée, puisque j'ai croisé totalement par hasard le grand (dans tous les sens du terme) Maousse.     

'+


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

et alors, le début d'une aventure se noue entre vous ? :love: :love: je vais finir par être jaloux car c'est encore sur moi que va retomber St.L. !!!   

sinon, à part ça, je vais voir avec Cricri pour le lieu, j'ai besoin de savoir combien de tromé, je vais avoir, j'ai des fenêtres de "tirs téléphoniques" restreintes ce vikinde...


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

bon ficelle veut bien venir si c'est au pascalou

j'ai donc gognol, cricri, ficelle, bouilla et maousse, sont où les autres ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] j'ai donc gognol, cricri, ficelle, bouilla et maousse, sont où les autres ? [/QUOTE]


comment-ça, "j'ai" !


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon ficelle veut bien venir si c'est au pascalou



bah oui, pas trop de places-paquebots dans le centre  :rose: 

mais je peux aussi venir à velo... ou ne pas venir parceque j'ai tripotée de truc à faire ici avant les vacances !  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comment-ça, "j'ai" !



une promotion à la Fnac et me voila vendu au grand capital...  :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon ficelle veut bien venir si c'est au pascalou
> 
> j'ai donc gognol, cricri, ficelle, bouilla et maousse, sont où les autres ?



moi je viens si c'est un samedi soir  (je paie ma tourné  )


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

bah tant pis pour toi alors...


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah tant pis pour toi alors...



tu n'auras pas ta tournée


----------



## benjamin (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'auras pas ta tournée



Et toi _encore_ personne à qui la payer  
À part ça, si je suis là, je viens (pfff, je m'impressionne  ).


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2004)

eh bin voila, ça se profile bien...

impressionant benjamin, t'as même failli nous faire une lapalissade...


----------



## benjamin (31 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais je peux aussi venir à velo... ou ne pas venir parceque j'ai tripotée de truc à faire ici avant les vacances !  :love:



Si, il faut que je te rende ton DVD _interminable_.
À part ça, on joue la carte de l'originalité en fixant RDV au Lou en fin d'aprèm (je ne sais pas, des fois qu'il y aurait des accès d'audace par ici :rose:  ) ?


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2004)

Le Lou toujours aussi loin pour moi   
Bon demain c'est jour de carte orange, on verra


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2004)

tu veux que je vienne te chercher ? (quoique ma New-yorkaise doit m'appeler pour son dernier jour là-bas, après elle fait comme toi : New-York Port Authority Bus Terminal pour la Belle Province)

viens demain. rien que pour finir notre partie d'échecs de Battery Park !


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2004)

Ca devrait être vite fait  
Ca va dépendre de mon humeur, donc si je viens pas vous allez rien louper


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2004)

je t'ai vu faire plus de route pour quelques sourires ! 

viens en live sur iChat Cricri


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2004)

Je peux témoigner qu'il y avait de jolis sourires


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Je peux témoigner qu'il y avait de jolis sourires



hé pas touche !      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2004)

Désolé les Lous, mais je vais pas pouvoir vous retrouver ce soir. Je pars en banlieue parisienne et je pense pas etre de retour pour la fin d'aprem'   


S'cuzez et passez une bonne soirée    :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

bah, ça prouve ce que disait benjamin : on ne fait pas preuve d'innovations par ici !


----------



## benjamin (1 Août 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Désolé les Lous, mais je vais pas pouvoir vous retrouver ce soir. Je pars en banlieue parisienne et je pense pas etre de retour pour la fin d'aprem'



Ouah, quel périple  T'as pensé au visa, aux vaccins pour aller si loin ?


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

je crois que c'est comme les US, tu peux y séjourner sans visa pendant 3 mois si tu as un billet d'avion aller-*retour*...


----------



## benjamin (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est comme les US, tu peux y séjourner sans visa pendant 3 mois si tu as un billet d'avion aller-*retour*...



Les US, chez toi, c'est devenu comme un mot compte triple au Scrabble. Tu cherches à tout prix à les caser partout


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

non, j'essaye aussi de caser le nom de famille de ficelle, là t'as gagné la partie tout de suite si t'as un lettre compte-double et mot compte-triple !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

les veinards qui jouent au scrabble en version bilingue flamand-wallon doivent se régaler avec ficelle !


----------



## benjamin (1 Août 2004)

Et dire que si tu joues thebig, tu te prends déjà 100 points dès le premier coup. Imagine le score s'il revient d'un voyage aux US. Y'a pas de justice.


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

en même temps, je ne suis pas trop scrabble mais plutot échecs avec Cricri (il me bat toujours) et chasse au Squirrel (là je gagne !  )


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, j'essaye aussi de caser le nom de famille de ficelle, là t'as gagné la partie tout de suite si t'as un lettre compte-double et mot compte-triple !



un seul w dans le scrabble, et la lettre blanche, ça le fait tout de suite moins 

ps : je ne serais pas là non plus ce soir


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

tiens une innovation... 

à mon avis, dans le scrabble flamand, c'est obligé qu'il y ait plusieurs w avec des noms communs comme ton nom de famille...


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, quel périple  T'as pensé au visa, aux vaccins pour aller si loin ?



  

tu crois pas si bien dire, Panam-Clarefontaine en 50cc, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fais 700 bornes    

bon il est 20h00...j'ai faim, mal au dos, j'hésitais a vous retrouver mais je crois que je vais laisser parler ma paresse  :sleep:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

sinon, ils sont tous chez oim ! 

rajoute 6 étages !


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, ils sont tous chez oim !
> 
> rajoute 6 étages !



Avec ou sans ecran ?!    


Passes le bonjour a tt le monde


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les veinards qui jouent au scrabble en version bilingue flamand-wallon doivent se régaler avec ficelle !



Wallonie, mot compte double


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Wallonie, mot compte double



quoi que, ça le fait mieux avec watterzoï


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Août 2004)

'

C'était donc la première AES panoramique !  

'+


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

et le coup de fil fut ultra-nocturne...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

Je vous rappelle que pour les délires, dans ce forum RV, il y a ce fil


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

'tain golf y prépare tout, même le flood  
golf avec "g" minuscule, maclounet


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle que pour les délires, dans ce forum RV, il y a ce fil


 oh, un  floude,  il faut prevenir Finn


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

*Un grand coup de chapeau à Monsieur Golf pour ce travail, pour d'éventuelles retrouvailles. 
* 

 :style:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2005)

ça en fait des gens qui savent à peine qui est touba... et qu'Amok est le roi incontesté de ce lieu... qui n'existe plus  (les chats en java c'était plus drole qu'iChat...  )


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2005)

il vieillit le vieux ! il ne sait même plus où il poste ! 

merci d'avance, m'sieur Glof !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Amok, roi incontesté ? Mouhaha  (mais si ! je déconne ! pfffff)


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ça en fait des gens qui savent à peine qui est touba... et qu'Amok est le roi incontesté de ce lieu... qui n'existe plus  (les chats en java c'était plus drole qu'iChat...  )



Tiens, voilà la grand-mère à moustache.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ça en fait des gens qui savent à peine qui est touba... et qu'Amok est le roi incontesté de ce lieu... qui n'existe plus  (les chats en java c'était plus drole qu'iChat...  )


C'était mieux avant...  

Au lieu de jouer les vieux grognons dans ton coin, viens


----------



## chagregel (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux avant...
> 
> Au lieu de jouer les vieux grognons dans ton coin, viens



Pfffffff...... manquerai plus qu'il nous echange les i et les y, les y avec les i ou que le i et le y vienne!

Bref, c'est le souc avec ce prénom!!!


----------



## Gwendal (12 Janvier 2005)

je joue pas les grognons... bande de tapettes ! 

faites gaffe avec les gens dont la fête est le 15 janvier !! certains mordent !


----------

